# Light wraps around the valley, sunrise on Mt. Willard



## jsecordphoto (Aug 20, 2014)

This is pretty different from my typical shot. We hiked up last weekend to the summit of Mt. Willard, a pretty quick 1.6mi hike, that has amazing views of Crawford Notch in New Hampshire. We got up just before sunrise, and it was pretty socked in with clouds/fog. I was pretty sure sunrise would be a total dud, and it was as far as colors go. As the sun started to rise over the mountains to our left, light started wrapping around the valley and illuminating some of the distant peaks- it was pretty crazy to watch. This is a 3 shot vertical panorama at 105mm stitched.

Here is another photo from the summit that is much wider we took right as got up there


Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Tiller (Aug 21, 2014)

Stunning! I'm always a sucker for mountain shots since I don't have any near me *sniff sniff*


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 21, 2014)

Thank you Tiller! Usually I'm only after dramatic color for sunrise, but this was pretty amazing to watch too


----------



## Achaicus (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah I like that, light doesn't have to be colorful to be dramatic.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 21, 2014)

Great shot Jason - the highlight on the mountain and the depth of the clouds is fantastic


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 21, 2014)

Msteelio91 said:


> Great shot Jason - the highlight on the mountain and the depth of the clouds is fantastic



Thank you. I was glad this sunrise hike turned out better than expected, we got pancakes after and went back to bed haha. I'm lucky to live where there are some quick hikes like this with some spectacular views


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice.

It just goes to show that landscape photography is all about being in the right place at the right time.  We often tend to think of it as a slow, relaxing type of photography, but often, it's a really short window of the light being 'just right' in between long periods of bleh.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 21, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> Very nice.
> 
> It just goes to show that landscape photography is all about being in the right place at the right time.  We often tend to think of it as a slow, relaxing type of photography, but often, it's a really short window of the light being 'just right' in between long periods of bleh.



Thanks Mike! My landscape photography is usually anything but relaxing, in the traditional sense of the word. When I get to a spot and the light is good, I turn into a madman running around trying different compositions and generally just freaking out about how good the light is. My girlfriend laughs at me, because there is no talking to me when the light is good, I'm in my own world. It is relaxing to me in a way though, because in the moment I'm doing exactly what I love.


----------



## mmaria (Aug 21, 2014)

I love the shot!


----------

